# Egypt expatforum numbers!



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anybody know how many viewers access the egyptian forum pages daily?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

the mods will have all the stats - but bet they ain't telling:eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thats right Adrian.. If I told I would have to kill you


----------

